# Max, door opener



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

This is a short video showing Max opening our back door. He also opens the front door and the door to the garage, as well every other door in the house. Necessity is the mother of invention . . .


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

haha too cute! Typical kid...doesn't want to do it when asked LOL


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW!!! Hahahahaha better make sure you keep doors locked! (until he learns how to unlock them!)


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have to keep doors locked . . . last week we found a big Husky wandering the neighborhood and brought him in the house. Next thing we know, Max and the Husky are standing in the front yard. Max had opened the front door. :doh:


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Ha! Maybe you should change to round door knobs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Very cute! Max is so sweet and smart too. You know that "Be careful what you wish for!".


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmmm... never thought about that type of door knob. Might be a great idea for the back door of the house... dogs could let themselves out! Of course, they'd never _close_ the door!

Max is a very smart guy...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is so cute. Our Beau would open our doors too. We have the same kind of handles.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That Max of yours is too smart for his own good. 

You know how kids are when the parents are away. Next thing you know, he'll have brought several of his neighborhood buddies over to have a party while you're gone.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Too funny...did Max learn this on his own? Maybe you could teach him how to fix your breakfast for you.

Pete


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Smarty pants Max! Great idea for back door. We have a slider don't think that will work LOL We do have the same handles on all our other doors though. Great when you have your hands full.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

We have the bar handles on all our doors. I had to turn the handles down because Roxy learned to open the doors.


----------

